# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Sacrificed my old Canon SX10 IS for a compact Canon A2300

## CD CONSTRICTORS

Not as many options on the Canon A2300, but I gave up my Canaon SX10 IS to my daughter who is on the photograpy club in school and does a lot of articles for her high school paper. The A2300 is a nice compact piece to carry in a back pocket as well.

I've been tinkering with it the last few day outside and it's a bit tricky with the lighting. Heavy cloud cover and no flash was a bummer, as these pics would have turned out great!!







A good old FL day and plenty of sun today brought me some good shots for this simple $129 camera. Guess it will have to do.

----------

